# Dewalt cordless cutout saw - JUNK!



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to vent my frustration with this tool and the craptacular service from Dewalt.

Initially the functionality of this tool is great; jives well with all of Dewalts other handy cordless 18v tools and doing your cutouts cord free is very convenient.

BUT! I've bought 4 of these in the last year and 3 are alreay burnt out. The first one burnt out in the first 3 months and when I called dewalt they wanted me to call their repair center, pay to ship it there, pay an inspection fee, and then pay to have it fixed, so I just threw it away and bought another because that was easier. When the latest one went I called Dewalt and gave them an earful and they said their repair center would call me right away and take care of it. That was over a week ago and still no call!

Unacceptable product and service.

No more yellow for me.

D'S


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Roto-Zip cordless if you want an awesome tool.
My friends are full time hangers and they swear by Ryobi Routers because they are only $45. They go through 3 a year or so but hey, do we expect our tools to last forever?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The problem is that there isn't one tool manufacturer that offers the full package.

Dewalt has a wide variety of tools in they're cordless platform but some just aren't up to scratch for day in day out high performance contractor use.

The rotozips are probably the bomb since they originated the concept but what about all the other tools u need to go with it.

Ryobi does have the tools at the right price, but how much does it cost to have a tool die in the middle of a job and have to go to Home Depot again and again.

Hilti makes a bomber cordless autofeed gun but they don't have the router to go with it. If they did it would be the Holy Grail!

D'S


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Our first Ryobi lasted about 3 years. Granted we are not full time drywallers, but it did outlast our corded Roto-Zip leading up to when we got the cordless. Our second Ryobi won't last as long, I can just tell.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

D's, cordless Roto-Zip uses Bosch batteries! It's the shizz.

And yeah dude, the Hilti strip gun is killer!


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the Hilti collated screwguns have had em for years good gear .I go for Makita for battery drill ,impact driver and mixing drill all works well and long lasting :thumbsup:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was trying decide which tool brand to get into I almost went with Makita because they had a cordless autofeed but decided against because they didn't have the cut-out tool. Another example of these companies not offering entirely what we need.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

my personal take is that anything "yellow" without a cord blows...don't get me wrong, there corded router and screwguns stay on my truck....I really don't have a use, personally, for a cordless router...if I got a couple cuts to make and I don't have a cord out allready for screwgun, I'll use keyhole saw

mud drill, I prefer Milwaukee or Porter....cordless are "blue"

I got a Milwaukee now for mixing and have had it for over 10yrs....only thing I have had to replace was cord..because helper left ground pin in plug and I didn't want a fine from OSHA..other than that, thats it.....not even brushes...I had porter before that and it grew legs


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Roto-Zip cordless if you want an awesome tool.
> My friends are full time hangers and they swear by Ryobi Routers because they are only $45. They go through 3 a year or so but hey, do we expect our tools to last forever?


Since the ryobi first came out I replaced my corded Roto with them--hate cords!!!! We use about 2 a year, and only the lithium battery, reg baterries suk ass!! Hilti cordless[gun] is awsome!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I generally don't care for yellow tools at all, but I have a corded DeWalt router that I've had for 8 years, and the first 6 were heavy use (hanging every day, all day). I'm impressed and a little surprised at the longevity of the thing, seeing as how when they switched from the 274 gun to the 272 the 272 had a life expectancy of about 3 months.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

MY CORDED porter cable rotozip Ive had since 1978 and it still works!!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> MY CORDED porter cable rotozip Ive had since 1978 and it still works!!!!!!


So you got that when I was six. I bet that makes you feel really old, huh?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Gentlemen, I don't know about the Home Depots in your area, but mine the stuff is HELLA easy to return anything.

Step1 - Buy your rotozip
Step2 - Use your rotozip until it doenst work anymore
Step3 - Buy rotozip at Home Depot again (same type)
Step4 - Use new rotozip for 1-3 weeks
Step5 - Go into the home depot (Old cleaned off broken rotozip in box) With receipt.
Step6 - Be Nice to the Returns person!!!
Step7 - Claim "My Boarding boys said it just died on em one day"
Step8 - Get your money back


Lesson: Home Depot wants to keep their contractors happy. And you save lots of money. (most large cities have mulitple locations with multiple employees, returning stuff for years without being noticed should not be a problem)


Hope this helps!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskmud
lol,lol had to laugh at the last part of your post,how many home depot's are there in saskatoon.if you keep it up,sooner or later you will get that phone # from the girl that works at the returns counter:jester:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> saskmud
> lol,lol had to laugh at the last part of your post,how many home depot's are there in saskatoon.if you keep it up,sooner or later you will get that phone # from the girl that works at the returns counter:jester:



Ohh there is two, the key to this plan is to return your items on 2 different scheduals AM or PM shift, Weekdays or Weekends.... so if you think of the possibilities....

am & weekday
am & weekend
pm & weekday
pm & weekend

x2 stores!!! that is a total Minumum of 8 times.. plus by the time you go through 8 rotozips the empolyee base has DEFINATLY changed. No one likes working at returns.. plus one lady at one of the locations is older then sin and i dont think remembers her own grandkids let alone a nice mannered finisher


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


SlimPickins said:


> So you got that when I was six. I bet that makes you feel really old, huh?


Crap I havent aged one day since then--come on man its drywall, when I started I looked like Hercules now I look like Ross Perot


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Crap I havent aged one day since then--come on man its drywall, when I started I looked like Hercules now I look like Ross Perot


Uh oh....when I started I looked like John Belushi....I'd better get out quick before I turn into an orangutan! Desk job here I come!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

SaskMud said:


> Gentlemen, I don't know about the Home Depots in your area, but mine the stuff is HELLA easy to return anything.
> 
> Step1 - Buy your rotozip
> Step2 - Use your rotozip until it doenst work anymore
> ...


Good lord man! I'd rather buy something that's going to last....it's a shame Milwaukee doesn't make a drywall router, I'd buy two and never have to worry about it again (okay, maybe I'd have to replace the brushes every seven years)


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Good lord man! I'd rather buy something that's going to last....it's a shame Milwaukee doesn't make a drywall router, I'd buy two and never have to worry about it again (okay, maybe I'd have to replace the brushes every seven years)



Im not saying it happens all the time, depends on the luck of the draw some rotozips last years some months, its strange that way, but regardless, this system works, isnt hard to do and saves lots of money. I like money, it makes me happy, thus I want to keep it and also spend it not constantly on tools  .... well thats a small lie...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

SaskMud said:


> I like money, it makes me happy, thus I want to keep it and also spend it not constantly on tools  .... *well thats a small lie...*


:thumbup: A fellow tool whore!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i stopped putting money out on them,now I just stare at pictures of the whore's on the internet .:jester:


----------

